# Lfts 4/23/22



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We're up having coffee at the rack shack, got a thunderstorms rolling through. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Been up since 2 am... really excited...can't sleep... lets go!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Waiting it out in the tent. 36 and storming right now.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like the rain just ended here. Headed out to Three Echo land shortly. 

Be smooth.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Heading out the door in a minute, rain is just starting here in Glennie. My expectations are low as I type this I here thunder in the distance. Let’s busts some heads good luck all !
Flight


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow it’s opening morning and like opening of deer I didn’t need a Alarm Clock!!! Good Luck everyone!! Please be careful heading out in the dark and don’t forget to check your body for ticks!! I chalked my box call and have my snacks ready!! And I didn’t forget my baby wipes! Got have cleans hands after gutting !!**


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Heading out the door in a minute, rain is just starting here in Glennie. My expectations are low as I type this I here thunder in the distance. Let’s busts some heads good luck all !
> Flight


Same storm that just rolled through where we are north of grayling. Pretty big one


----------



## perry71 (Mar 11, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Heading out the door in a minute, rain is just starting here in Glennie. My expectations are low as I type this I here thunder in the distance. Let’s busts some heads good luck all !
> Flight


Good luck


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

5:27 just got o blind west of Ann Arbor . Storm has past. Good luck everyone. Be safe. Longboards for everyone


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck everyone… first day already switched to plan B , could be good or bad not sure yet ,


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I finally realized what the Dr meant about losing thirty pounds!!! I feel like I am wearing Yoga Pants this morning!!! Not a good sight looks like I’m trying to stuff fifty pounds of potatoes in a ten pound sack !! What the heck


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

South west Ionia county…. Broken cloud cover here. Brought my 7yr old with me…. Not in a blind. We’ll see how still he can be lol


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Told the neighbor kid where to set up. Hopefully he doesn't sleep in like last year.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

2 gobbling beside me already


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

No gobbling here, but I expected that plenty of rain, wind, thunder and lightning. Looks like the worst went north, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

one far away gobble. very hard to hear it.
pic are about noon in this spot.
nothing answered the locator, but going to sit and see.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Already got them thundering on both sides of me , hope I sat down in a good spot . Shall see.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

I can see the feathered bowling ball up in his tree... Didn't see the flashlight entering the woods...yet. kids these days.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Bird down!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Dad and I are in his blind and deks are out. Constant gobbling coming from the other side of the road, probably 200 yards away and unfortunately I parked between us and their roost. Hopefully that won’t mind. I know there’s other birds around but they haven’t sounded off yet. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Out in Western Genesee county with my two boys. No gobbles yet.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

639 one shot way off to the east.
no thunder gobbles yet. have fields to my north west and east.
lots of standing water. thought I may need a boat to get on the spot for the morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck everyone beautiful here in lenawee co birds are fired up 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Didn't get to the spot I wanted to be but this will do. Got the dekes out, deer everywhere and I'm in the blind sipping coffee. One lone gobble to the south. Good luck all


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Just realized I'm getting to old to sit on the ground , butt is numb feet tingling and it's not even 7 yet


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

thill said:


> Dad and I are in his blind and deks are out. Constant gobbling coming from the other side of the road, probably 200 yards away and unfortunately I parked between us and their roost. Hopefully that won’t mind. I know there’s other birds around but they haven’t sounded off yet. Good luck everyone!


Bird down


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

love to hunt said:


> Bird down


Awesome!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 828182
> 
> 
> Bird down!


Congrats!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep your enemies close and your Dekes closer if your using a cross Bow


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got out to my spot. Someone was already set-up at the 1st spot I wanted to try this morning. But I heard a yelp or 2 from this area last night. Fingers crossed! Good luck everyone


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Three nice toms skirted around us and about 8 hens flew right down to them, closest one was about 75 yards.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

6 ladies came through, hitting they neighbors corn . Hopefully the boys will follow same path.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a strutter in the neighbor's hayfield. Trying to call him over but it's a long ways off.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I’m guiding Mrs Flight this morning and I just called in two big hens one from the west and one from the north east, there was a third hen but she never showed herself. Mrs Flight got the full show from these old girls as they squared off for a fight with my dekes. Two very vocal hens that didn’t approve of a stranger in there territory, Mrs Flight had her phone out getting plenty of video…..lol
Flight


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Just a jake, but he came in with a buddy and Elliott gave me the go ahead.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 828192
> 
> Just a jake, but he came in with a buddy and Elliott gave me the go ahead.


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got his attention but he's still way out there..


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Heard about 5 different hunters shoot within a mile of me this morning so far. One guy shot 5 times. We all know that single shot, then quick follow up shots of a miss. I feel their pain lol


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I jumped the gun on my shot , swing and miss , guess say I got buck fever


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Got his attention but he's still way out there..


Tell him how much you like turkey teriyaki strips!
Flight


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Midland County. Great morning weather. Dead quiet. Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

been talking with one for s bit. he has not moved in 40 minute

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Tell him how much you like turkey teriyaki strips!
> Flight


He's coming inch by inch.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Called a Tom to 45 yards. I am using my bow and 25 yards is my max on turkeys.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw. Had s group of Jake's and one Tom come in first light, they locked up about 70 yards and hooked to the right. Unsure if they saw me or what the deal one, one lone 6" bearded bird came to decoys still. Then group of Jake's came from behind me. Lots of gobbles so far this morning but so far it's slowing down. Sounds like they all headed for the neighbors property. Hoping they swing back around.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

strike one last I heard him I can tell he was walking away. he did not like the shot across the road.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally see some birds. One strutter. Tough to hear the gobble though it's not far. Maybe it will move our way.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And that's a wrap!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Not shat here so far, storm's were strong flipped my blind back before I got here. Gonna make a move shortly.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> And that's a wrap!
> View attachment 828196


Congratulations…..break out the teriyaki !!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

We got a bird to our south, sounds like a Jake to me but what do I know, he was getting closer but now sounds like he has drifted off.
Flight


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice job ogb ,had a group of 5 jakes and a lone hen just out of range and then they got chased by a coyote couldn't get on coyote quick enough and they all disappeared into neighbors pines bird's went quiet on ground here heard 4 shots from neighbors too so far

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

he is way off but gobbled again. he knows where I'm at. think I'll just sit silent.
he gobbling like mad right now.
he is near the spot I was thinking of setting. but no pics this week. and this location was every other day. and today would be it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

nice job to the successful hunters,


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 828228


Congrats! Nice bird.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Put him to bed, then put him to sleep. I saw him fly up last night, real close to where I had planned on setting up. This was one of the birds I have had on camera for the last month. I checked out my plan B for this bird but a hen flew up right where my plan B spot was









I decided to go in real early this morning and try to get to spot A anyway. I managed to not spook the birds and got my decoys set up about 15 yard from where I was sitting. As it got light I could see the bird in the tree but he was silent until about 6:20 and flew down about 10 minutes later, right into the opening where my decoys were but on the other side of a big bush..
By now there were two tom's, strutting and spitting. One bird eventually headed into the woods but the other stayed around strutting until finally coming around the corner where I could get a shot on him as soon as he came into clear view and before he could see me.









Not my biggest in any measurement but still 25.2 pounds with a 9 3/4" beard. Spurs were kind of small at 7/8. There were two more gobblers that were still sounding off an hour later but I couldn't get a good look at them. That's nine years in a row on state land.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

LabTechLewis- Great Bird and Sweet Picture it needs to go on the wall in the Lab


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tons of pressure on state land this morning got me a little discouraged, but got it done!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Buddy wanted to take pictures. Birds were at 10 steps. Would’ve liked to pull the trigger but we’ll be back at them, it’s a long season. They just would not separate as they were walking away. Heads were in line the entire time. They came out on a small two track about 5 steps to our left. Awesome to see.
> View attachment 828254
> View attachment 828255
> View attachment 828256
> ...


 great pics


old graybeard said:


> And that's a wrap!
> View attachment 828196





old graybeard said:


> And that's a wrap!
> View attachment 828196


Congrat nice beard how long


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BucksandDucks said:


> 12 year old daughter got one this morning. Couldn't care less if I get one now
> View attachment 828234
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats bet that young lady will be a live long hunting partner now


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to everyone I hope by end of day everyone gets one especially kids and women


----------



## CricketGreen (Nov 30, 2020)

Great morning! Lots of activity and a lot of shot fired around me! Locked up this afternoon, time for a snack and maybe a stroll!


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Noon check in few more hems and spotted a long beard made a move let's see

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

He finally came looking for that other hen at 10:30


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Anyone know the top CBM turkey for Eaton county? Inquiring minds would like to know


From 2018:


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

12:42 and we are covered in deer it’s turned into a beautiful day a little windy. Congratulations to everyone that ended there season today!
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

just moved to the direction of the gobbles this morning. seen nothing real great so went into my brush gun blind in the area. last fall they would come threw every afternoon.
getting a bit warm.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> From 2018:
> View attachment 828270
> 
> 
> View attachment 828271


Thank you sir! Be right about top 20 for multibeard....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> great pics
> 
> 
> Congrat nice beard how long


Thanks! 10 1/4. Had a bigger bird in mind but wasn't going to pass this one.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks! 10 1/4. Had a bigger bird in mind but wasn't going to pass this one.


I wouldn’t pass him great bird i bet your still going to spend some more days out taking pics I am


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Couldn’t seal the deal. Try again another day. Happy to hear lots of gobbles, see a Tom and some Jakes. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

farmergunner said:


> He finally came looking for that other hen at 10:30


Congrats


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow it is hot out. sweating like a pig.
going to the truck and turn the ac up for a bit.
might as well drive to town and get lunch.
Than back out this evening to see what I can learn.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

No other action for me good luck if I stay awake to put some to bed I do if not see y'all in the am goodluck

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Fun hunt!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

laterilus said:


> Fun hunt!
> View attachment 828190


Congrats!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out in washtenaw. Looks like it's back to cat and mouse again this year - after the morning hunt with toms and Jake's having no interest in decoys, and with no hens, farmer confirmed its been a solid 3 weeks since he last saw any breeding action. So set up on the edge of a wood lot where they normally work by before going to roost.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats bet that young lady will be a live long hunting partner now


Hopefully so, this is her second turkey and she's also gotten 2 bucks 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats! Nice bird.





roger15055 said:


> LabTechLewis- Great Bird and Sweet Picture it needs to go on the wall in the Lab


Thanks men! Here's how it went down this morning...

I was running late because I was confused on the rendezvous time with my guide. So we hustled out to the pre-set double bull, the guide put up the decoys at 15 yards and we settled in. Very little gobbling before sunrise. Did we spook 'em with a late entry? No way to tell. Saw deer. Saw crows. Saw geese. I was complaining to the guide about lack of action when he said, "I see some over in Plot 2". Sure enough, a couple hens, a few jakes, and one big strutter. Fan looked HUGE with the bright sun shining on it. They were probably 100 yards away or so.

So Jeff works the box call and we could see the tom gobble, but we couldn't hear it. Oh well, keep working it. Back and forth, yelp and gobble. Same old story, where the hens went, the tom followed. Then the hens started moving along the field edge toward our position. I was to the left of the guide in the blind and the birds were moving right to left, generally speaking, but really directly towards us the way the blind was oriented along the field edge. I turned hard to my right while I dropped to my knees in the dirt in order to ready myself for a shot if the tom followed.

The hens closed to within a few yards of the decoys. I was still as a statue. They yelped. Jeff yelped. Back and forth. It was cool. Just a matter of time until the tom would follow them in, right? Not quite. They tired of the calling contest, shut up, and walked back towards Plot 2 where the male birds were hanging.

But...they kept right on walking. Right past the toms, right down one of our clover/grain trails and out of sight. Jeff kept calling. Finally, like someone flipped a switch, the jakes started moving. Our way! I got back in position. The tom was hot on their tails, thinking the youngsters were going to meet the decoys first.

They crossed the corn stalk I had previously ranged at 42 yards. I asked the guide, "What should I do?" He said, "Just let them come."

They kept coming. Now to about 20 yards and almost to the decoys. The tom was around 30 yards, at full strut, and spitting. I really wanted to kill one with big spurs this year. I could see the beard looked reasonable on this one, but couldn't get a bead on the spurs through my field glasses. Man, his fan looked big out there. Hmmm. I'm shooting.

So, just then the lead jake lifts its head and putts. We all know what comes next, right?
So, immediately the guide whispers, "Kill him" and covers his ears. I pretty much have the shotgun barrel right across his chest the way it all went down. Take aim. Boom.

Now, I picked that bugger up and started carrying it back to the truck over my shoulder and uphill. I though, "Wow, I am REALLY out of shape!" because it seemed like a bit of a struggle. I felt better after putting it on the fish scale and seeing it was nearly 29 lbs!!



















Beard is 10. Spurs < 1". I can't get over the weight of it. I put it in a cooler because we had to fell a few trees before departing. The bird didn't seem wet when I weighed it, though.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Another opener in the books…Very quiet for the first couple hours then a group of deer moved into the field..they looked north just as I saw red heads running into my dekes from the right. They never made a peep..last year 70 yds this year 7 yds..Just a Jake but we have a lot of work to do chainsawing and
Moving stands..7 for 7 the last 7 openers..Congrats to all the successful hunters today, we still have horrible service In Camp..couldn’t check In all day…










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Skunked today. Saw lots of deer and a few ducks. Tons of ticks. No birds. Tried crow calling some different areas and nothing. Got one more spot to try in the morning. Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

OK I give up on guessing or buying vowels , which is it?


https://www.allacronyms.com/LFTS



LFTsLiver Function Tests+ 2 variants

Medical, Radiology, Nephrology
2

LFTsLung Function TestsMedical, Respiratory
1

LFTSLady Finger Tool Set
1

LFTSLancashire Fork Truck Services
1

LFTSLanzhou Fat-Tail SheepDisease, Genetics, Medical
1

LFTSLate For The Sky
1

LFTSLateral Flow Test StripMicrobiology
1

LFTsLateral Flow TestsChemistry
1

LFTSLaw Firm Technology SpecialistsLaw, Legal, Jurisprudence
1

LFTSLive Fire Test Simulator
1

LFTsLiver Function Test ResultsEnvironmental Health, Public Health, Health
1

LFTsLocalized Fibrous TumorsPathology, Medical
1

LFTsLook Forward To Seeing
1

LFTSLovely Faculty of Technology and SciencesEducation, Technology, Science
1

LFTSLow Frequency Test StationMilitary


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Haha. Live from the stand! Welcome to your new addiction.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

could not do the all day sit 5:30 I was done.
will be moving over to the location of this morning gobbles.
went home had to reinstall a pole on the pop up. have it ready to go. now to get out and figure out where to set it in the dark.
thinking of setting up along a dead fall just down from the ridge. Should have me looking into the area I believe he was at.
with the rain coming I will stay dry.
wish I had it today so I could of undressed. I was soaked by the time I left.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Day one in the books, I worked hard for Mrs Flight but only hen’s in gun range today. There’s alway tomorrow morning….time to drink a cold one and replenish some calories. It was warm out there this afternoon, my vest got soaked .
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam betting there two turkeys in your future tommorow


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I posted this already in my team thread but figured I’d copy and paste it here.

I didn’t bring a gun myself this morning, but my 6 year old scored his first bird ever. 22#, 9.5” beard, 7/8” spurs. We worked this tom all morning, and even at one point had him TOO close for a shot. Finally, on the 3rd attempt at him, he crossed over at ~20 yards, I asked if he had a shot, he said ya, I said “take him”. The second I said “him” that gun went off and he dropped him. Never seen a kid so excited. It was awesome. Sooo much better than getting one myself.

Then Cabrera hits his 3,000th. What a day to remember.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Haha. Live from the stand! Welcome to your new addiction.


Ha HA Got it I must of missed the reference


----------



## timjackson2444 (Nov 9, 2021)

Another beautiful opener. Him and 3 buddies strolled by at 10:30. Only three left😁


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

timjackson2444 said:


> Another beautiful opener. Him and 3 buddies strolled by at 10:30. Only three left😁
> View attachment 828403


Congrats


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> From 2018:
> View attachment 828270
> 
> 
> View attachment 828271



What does the W category represent?


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> What does the W category represent?


Haha nevermind I was standing at the sink doing dishes thought about it and realized it stood for weapon.


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

Well not Easterns but a pair or Osceolas for the boy on our opening day.
Rained in the a.m. and a pair came in to the lone hen decoy and some calling
The boy shot one. 
8.5” beard and 1” spurs. 
it was the nappiest, wettest bird. We couldn’t get a good pic











That afternoon, the storm went away, the sun came out and we found a new tree and set up w a hen and a jake

Had two come in behind us, circled around and would NOT approach the decoys. Osceolas tend to often avoid conflict. Finally one branched off and made it to 35 and the boy managed to poke him.
10.5” and 1”
It was a nice bird.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 828182
> 
> 
> Bird down!


Beard & spur lengths ?

L & O


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Liver and Onions said:


> Beard & spur lengths ?
> 
> L & O



9 1/4" beard
3/4" spurs


----------

